# Need your help;



## pakku.iipm (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope all doing great;

Newly joined this forum, the reason behind this thread is I need small help from you guys;
I will be moving to Canada(Alberta) very soon. The below company has offered me the job, I did my best to cross check website, mail etc and found to be genuine one. 
I need the advice from you guys in-terms of how genuine is the company, reputation, is it fake, is it known company etc... so if any one is staying in Alberta-Edmonton or know more about this company then plz do let me know. 

Mrs Cynthia C Rowley (HR)
AGRI FOOD BEVERAGE MANUFACTURING
Phone: +1 412 444-5997, 
[email protected]>
ALBERTA CANADA.

I will wait for your replays.

Thanks,
Prakash Kulkarni


----------



## shiju4459 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Agro Food Beverage - Job*

Hai my friend, 

I read your query regarding a job opportunity at Alberta , Canada .
I also go through the same procedure and sent my appointment letter signed .
Let me know your proceedings , at what level you have reached.
Please mention your mobile number so that i can contact you and know more.

My mob no is +919447432680


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


pakku.iipm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope all doing great;
> 
> ...


What's their physical address? 

The area code (412) has been allocated to Allegheny County in Pennsylvania, US; and not Edmonton. Also their web site looks as fake as a wig.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amit53dme (Sep 22, 2013)

*hiii*

i too got offer from same firm and joining is in november first week.

contact me on [email protected] or 7709428971 as early as possible.

thanks,
Amitkumar Singh


----------



## daneire (Aug 24, 2013)

Its on the fraudwatchers web site google Mrs Cynthia C Rowley (HR)
AGRI FB MANUFACTURING. Its a scam


----------



## shiju4459 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Offer at Agri Food Beverage , Alberta, Canada*

Hai my friend Amit,

I am also a guy who were facing the same procedures regarding the recruitment for Canada. the same company.

I am very sad to tell you that i smell a scam in this opportunity.
Why because i have contacted another 4 persons in India itself, who were gone through these situations.
Most of them were told to reveal there bank account details and immediate transaction of 30,000 Rs on some account of address, at Delhi.

Most of we people think it is a fake opportunity.
Please be aware of the offer and kindly give information to any other guy facing this type.....

Regards


----------



## thomas.peter (Oct 14, 2013)

pakku.iipm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope all doing great;
> 
> ...


hello 
it is a fake company even i also got offer letter n all 
i enquired abut it from my friends living in canada 
thy told no such company exist
and they have created website copying from another website of another company showing same CEO photo 

lidestrifoods

search above site u ll come to know 



Did you paid to them any money...??


----------

